# vscode broken?



## idude (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm running FBSD12.2R and I'm trying to build vscode but one of its dependencies is conflicting with different versions of node.  Is there a way around this?


```
/usr/bin/strip /usr/ports/www/node12/work/stage/usr/local/bin/node
====>
Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===> 
Installing for node12-12.20.0
===> 
Checking if node12 is already installed
===>   
Registering installation for node12-12.20.0 as automatic
Installing node12-12.20.0...
pkg-static:
node12-12.20.0 conflicts with node-15.5.0 (installs files into the same place). 
Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/node
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]:
stopped in /usr/ports/www/node12
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]:
stopped in /usr/ports/www/yarn-node12
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]:
stopped in /usr/ports/devel/electron7
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make:
stopped in /usr/ports/editors/vscode
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2021)

idude said:


> Is there a way around this?


Besides removing the conflicting version, no.


----------

